# Draft Horse Trailer Advice



## Esteffes (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. Im wondering if any of you can help me. Im looking into purchasing my first horse trailer, the trailer I found is 7'4" stall height and the width is 6'2".. it's a 3 horse gooseneck. The horse I'm looking into getting is between 17.3hh to 18hh.. I've seen people fit 17.2hh horses into 6'8" by 6' trailers just fine... I'm just looking for advice before i spend a lot of money on the wrong trailer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a draft size Featherlite 3 H that is 7'6 wide and 7 tall. My stalls are 40 inches wide. My 16 2 hand horse (wore an 86" blanket, and had a REALLY long neck) would Not fit in anything smaller. The length was the problem.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you talking about this three horse for carrying only one horse? If that is the case it should work but if you have more than one horse or are going to, I would get something a little wider.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are some guidelines that work & accurate.
_https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/trailersize.htm_

Please remember it is _not_ only what you see up top, but_ it is critical to have enough support underneath the floor _to not buckle, bend or break the boards with the added PSI of draft sized animals.
Extra supports, extra thickness of steel support members is common on "draft" trailers...
Make sure the truck you have is also able to handle, support and stop a trailer loaded with your beloved pet with great control and safety.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Esteffes (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your advise! I am only hauling one horse with the trailer! maybe a POA here and there, I'm not sure how to post pictures of the trailer, but the length of it is quite long, not sure exact length measurements yet. Floor is solid, everything is solid on the trailer! I drive a 5.9L cummins so my truck will have no problem handling it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The draft horse guys around here haul in heavy duty stock trailers with the dividers out, or with a center gate -- usually the team is in the front and unloads through the side door, and the harness/bedding/etc. is in the back, or vice versa. You want the height at least 7 feet. If your horse has a high-set neck like some of the hitch-style drafts, you may need higher.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The problem with slant loading a draft is the limitation on the width so your(g) diagonal is not long enough, especially in trailers that aren't maxed out width wide, unless you are only hauling 
one horse. We hauled two drafts in a slant set up for 3 standard size horses taking one of the dividers out and having a custom spacing (you only had set up for one divider). It was taller to accommodate height. We always hauled in straight loads when hauling more than two. Our hitch horses have hauled in 7'6 high but 7'8 is better. My tallest is/was 18.2 

Like HLG mentioned you really have to make sure that the floor, tires and bracings can handle the weight of a draft.

Being solid doesn't mean it is rated to carry a draft. I would at least make sure that there is adequate under pining even if it meant adding support. It may look good now and handle the weight initially but over time you could have issues.


----------



## Esteffes (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok good to know! Thank you! I know they said they carried 3 1200lb mares at a time. I'll double check the ratings on the trailer too!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would think that for one draft and maybe one POA it would be fine. Check what load the trailer is rated to carry. The draft can have two stalls so it can stand more lengthwise and the POA can go up front with only one divider in the trailer. Most likely the weight of one draft and one pony would still be less than three full grown standard size horses. Check to make sure the height is enough. I have a straight load that is 7'6" tall and my portly 16h mare has loads of room.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

One local manufacturer does a pretty good business reinforcing floors and structures of trailers for draft horse folks. It's definitely something I'd consider. If you can, go look at some trailers made specifically for draft horses, and see what is different-- sizing, axle ratings, etc. 



Shipshewana Trailer may be able to help you, too. They had a booth and demo trailers at a show I recently attended, and while I was browsing a book seller across the aisle, I was impressed that they were really helpful to a couple inquiring about whether their current trailer was adequate or whether they needed a draft trailer having just purchased their first draft team.


----------



## Esteffes (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you guys again very much! All the advice is very helpful! 🙂


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My 15 hand horse can almost reach the roof when she puts her head up on a 7ft tall trailer. 7'4" is too short. You want 7 '6" at a minimum.


----------

